# Hello from Fort Worth, TX!!



## trs246810 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm just a few minutes from you...give me a call...I would be happy to help. (940) 230-7699. I just did a removal in Fort Worth a week ago. ~Justin


----------



## delores (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Justin, I would love it if you could take a look and see what I am up against. I did not notice they were there and I know I need to get them moved. I mowed the grass almost 2 weeks ago and never noticed them. Guess they didn't mind the noise from the lawn mower. Yesterday - I took a look at them and I got kind of close and they didn't do anything - just minded their own business. I could see the honeycomb sticking out from among all the bees. It looked very white. I think they are in the attic too though - but if you can take a look that would be great. I just want them out before they make a larger hive and before I have more of a problem. I just know I like bees and I wont kill them cause we need them. I ate a peach today and thought to myself - I would not have had that yummy peach if it were not for them pollinating the peach tree!


----------



## delores (Jul 29, 2010)

I am amazed at all the help! Thank you so much Justin! I am praying it will go smooth! Justin is coming by to help me with my bees. I am so happy and relieved that they will have a chance to live! I love honey - and I use it in my baking and BBQ so I could not even think about killing them. I am so grateful I can't tell you how much! I will sleep well tonight and tomorrow Justin is coming over to take care of them! I will keep you all posted!


----------



## trs246810 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it...~Justin


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, let us know what happens please.


----------



## delores (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I will write you all Monday. I am very excited that this is definitely a three way win situation. I have limited funds and Justin said he would not charge me since he lives in the area. I am very grateful for him! Also, he hopefully will get a nice bee colony that he can use for himself and most important of all - the bees will get to live a nice long fruitful life and then someone day - down the road - I will be making some nice honey glazed ribs on the grill or a nice sweet desert! Thanks for doing all you do for the bees. I might have a mess on my hands - carpentry work and all but its worth saving the bees. Plus - I just need to be more aware of my home and so I will do periodic checks now and then to make sure this doesn't happen again. Also, I am spreading the news - take care of the bees cause we do need them! :applause:


----------



## delores (Jul 29, 2010)

Justin!! The queen is still at my house! ha! I went to check this morning to see if any bees were hanging around and there is a good size - like 8" x 6" pile of bees against the wall where the honeycomb was. You are more than welcome to come by and scoop her and the other bee up! Any time - if I am not at home - just open the gate and help yourself! My family knows you may be there whenever. If it better to catch her at night when they are home you can go then. I just want you to have the queen so your colony can flourish and they will finally go away. 

Justin said there were like 6 or 7 lbs of honeybees. I had the opportunity to see Justin at work too. I went to the restroom window and watch everything! I was upset though - my son borrowed my camera and so I have NO pictures. I wish I could have had some pics because my family is not going to believe how BIG it was! Either way, it was wonderful to see them not being harmed and that they can go to real home where they will be taken care of and then they are able to give some honey in return.


----------



## trs246810 (Jul 2, 2010)

We need to talk again tomorrow and see if they disperse...otherwise you're right...and I'll definitely be by. I was able to graft the comb into a new hive. The bees here have has just now started to settle in more....it was a massive beard of bees this morning. They haven't started to take in sugar water yet...but it's there for them. I will take pics for you soon. I agree...pics of the removal would have been nice. I should have brought my camera. It was definitely a pretty hive. ~Justin


----------



## delores (Jul 29, 2010)

Good morning! I went out again this morning (Monday) and they are still there and in the same place they were the day after the removal. I can't see if there is a honeycomb being built - I don't want them to be disturbed or get stung. They aren't agressive - I can get up close but they are so huddled together I can see what is going on. I do think she is there - since they are pretty thick and they are in the exact same spot and have not left. Also, the honrycomb filled with honey that fell is all white now - the took out all the honey like you said they would. Thanks so much for everything. I hope other bee keepers can help people out like me that don't want to harm the bees but need help getting them out. I am glad you have a new colony and so want you to have the "complete" package - with their queen. Call me anytime and I can meet you anytime after 6:30 to see if she is there.


----------



## trs246810 (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree...bees are hard at work here, but aggressive. I need to come back this week for sure.


----------



## delores (Jul 29, 2010)

Just give me a call when you are free to come by. I don't know what your schedule is but I am usually home by 6:30. They look like they are thriving and they are quiet and just working. I do see some coming in and going into the cluster of bees - guess they are dropping off the nector they coolected.


----------



## delores (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone - Justin, there is now new honeycomb being built so I am sure the queen is there. They build so fast! I will be at home this week so anytime you are available will be great for me. I am sure this time you can get the queen - I sure hope to see her! Talk to you soon.


----------



## delores (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the late update but the bees that were there - just went away. Not one is there so I sprayed the area with soapy water so they wont want to come back. I thought the queen was there - they looked like they were starting another hive but now - they are all gone and so I don't have to worry about them now. Justin - thanks so much for coming and helping me in my time of need. Because of your generosity (he took them for free!) I was able to not have to kill them. I would not have wanted that - and thank you so much for giving them a new home. They will do you proud I am sure! 

To anyone that is a bee keeper - if you can at all help someone like me that finds they have honey bees and needs your help to take them to a new home - please help them if you can. I don't know what I would have done without Justin - I really don't know. 

Keep up the good work everyone! Some day - I hope to be a "real" bee keeper - they are such amazing creatures!


----------

